# Runtime Error C++ for Empire Earth II



## knervegna (Dec 14, 2008)

I am running on Vista and am having trouble with Empire Earth II. When I click to start the game I am gettin a runtime error C++. It has worked at times on this computer, so I know there is not a problem with the game itself. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

have you tried run as compatibility mode XP SP2 and run as admin

right click on the game's .exe and go to properties and then click on the compatibility tab


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Please post the full error message. It sounds like a *Microsoft .NET Framework* problem.


----------



## lufo4 (Jun 2, 2008)

hello, i have the same problem, except backwards, i have EE2 on a vista labtop and works great, but i get this error on my XP media center edition PC


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

I think it's what Koala said, it's a .Net framework, download it from Koala's post


----------



## lufo4 (Jun 2, 2008)

well I downloaded the .net framework but it didnt do anything


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

ok, try this then, Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable

it is a patch from microsoft to be able to run apps that are built on the Visual C++ and don't have the Visual C++ installed on their PC

Good Luck


----------



## lufo4 (Jun 2, 2008)

the redistributable didnt help either


----------



## lufo4 (Jun 2, 2008)

if it helps, the game USED to run but i havent played it in forever untill now


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

re install the game and see if it works.

did you install XP SP3? could be the problem since its a really big change to the system


----------



## lufo4 (Jun 2, 2008)

the game has been reinstalled and i installed teh SP3 and still the same error


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

are you running XP Media Center, or home/pro???


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

I searched for your error today, and believe it or not, this could be a SecuROM error, check this http://mahlzeitcom.wordpress.com/2008/01/10/empire-earth-ii/

I think you need to contact SecuROM, they maybe able to solve your problem


----------



## Ninjafire72 (Jun 19, 2009)

Download Regcure


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

There are several hundred C++ Runtime errors. To address this issue, we would need the *exact* error.

For example, M$ FSX, crashes with a "C++ Runtime Error: R6025 Pure Virtual Call".

If possible take a screenshot, by holding your "Alt" key and pressing the "Print Screen" key. Then paste it into M$ Paint, resize to the Error Window size and post it here. <This will "capture" only the error window and not your whole desktop.>

Sven2157


----------

